# Latest update what do you think?  4/10



## Ashariel (Apr 10, 2019)

I do not like it it's a smack in the face to the people that started day 1... It used to be when u said you had all the rice items that was impressive game wise now everyone will be able to have everything weather you played a year and a half or a week all u need is bells and sparkle stones.... It's just taking all the fun out of the game!! Also I think they could of done more with the Gulliver update like letting u choose more than one item  at a time!!! I'm just disappointed!


----------



## Wallows (Apr 10, 2019)

I like it so far, I just started playing again after a year of having it deleted so when I check my catalog it bothers me that the stuff I used to have is gone (I wanted to start fresh so I lost everything but it still bothers me lol). The reissued stuff I don't want so I'm not gonna bother trying to get it but I like knowing that I have the option. One q though, do you get those reissue crafting materials?? And I don't know what changed in the Gulliver update because I only go to him when I have 10 duplicate items ready which is rare.


----------



## slatka (Apr 10, 2019)

i don't know i have had multiple breaks from pocket camp and it's nice being able to get some of the items, but it's sort of stupid at the same time because of what u stated people have been collecting these items from the very first days and then out of no where they're available again for everybody.

i'd say i'm 50/50 on it i like it but also hate it at the same time lol.


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 10, 2019)

Wallows said:


> I One q though, do you get those reissue crafting materials?? And I don't know what changed in the Gulliver update because I only go to him when I have 10 duplicate items ready which is rare.


Right now the only way to get them is by maps and completing the goals.. the Gulliver thing just made it to were you don't have to go back through the catalog again to find ur spot it saves where u were when u choose an item.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also the rover items I believe came out on the stamp cards first imagine if you had spent at leaf tickets  to get a full card to get an item that was a lot of wasted money now.


----------



## Phawnix (Apr 11, 2019)

You need reissue crafting materials, which are rare. Not to mention a LOT of bells. I don't think allowing people to catch up is a bad thing and besides if you wanted to get ALL of the items you would need to be pretty rich which means you have been playing since the start anyway and wouldn't need them.

I never got why people overreact on ACPC, since it's a free game, but if anything you should be upset that this whole "reissue" thing with the special crafting material is just another way Nintendo is trying to squeeze money out of people. Did you notice you can buy the materials in the leaf ticket shop? People who want the old items but can't get enough materials through in game goals will resort to buying them and I think that's the smack in the face here.


----------



## Ras (Apr 12, 2019)

I was terrible at that first gardening event, so I'm glad to get what I missed the first time. I wanted more Jingle Fences at Christmas and will presumably be able to get them end of year.

The way to get reissue material is through the home design thing. Thankfully, they added new courses.


----------



## carackobama (Apr 12, 2019)

Personally I like the update tbh


----------



## Justin (Apr 12, 2019)

It's difficult enough to get a substantial amount of reissue items that I wouldn't be concerned about feeling special owning them originally. Sure they can get the items but remember that you got yours easily through regular event participation whereas they will need over 1 million bells, hundreds of essence, and most importantly a lot of reissue material that will probably require Leaf Tickets to get enough for everything.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 12, 2019)

I don't understand how this is a smack in the face to first time players? The amount of resources that need to be put into Reissue Items is of a much higher value than participating in the original events. For me at this point, I'm gonna have to pou in Leaf Tickets to get everything I want before it goes away, whereas realistically I wouldn't have to do that in the original event.


----------



## LunarMako (Apr 13, 2019)

It shouldn't matter how long you are playing. It's a game. We should all just have fun and be proud of what we have gotten/done in the game. These sort of new events are a way for people who missed them the first time, to get a chance to get them again. With all the resources you need, it might be even harder to get what you need then it was the first time. With all the resources it takes, I will be lucky to get 3-4 of the reissued items. I am not willing to spend tons of money on this game. I am an adult working in retail. I need my money for life things.

They should have done more with Gulliver. Should be able to share more then one treat at a time. I also think they ask for way to many leaf tickets in some cases. Especially when you can use your full cards to get certain cookie items. You need 10 cars (which is like 10 cookies per card or whatever it is). That is a lot of money you would be spending on cookies. Not me.


----------



## Neechan (Apr 22, 2019)

Honestly, this reissue thing is a hack, even spending real money, you only get 25 reissues if you by the pack, so it forces you to only get items you truly want to catalog...

At first, I thought it was cool, and crafted some of the flowers I forgot during rovers event since it was my first one, but once I did all the calculations....there just not enough, even with the reissue maps and getting them all before clearing it

167 for zippers wonderland
66 for Look-Alike (150 LTs to get the Isabelle hat (50) and K.K. guitar (100))
118 for Leif's spring flowers 
131 for rover’s garden safari

You need 482 reissue martials to make them all, and the game barely gives you that.


----------

